# Subnetzte und Routing Verständnis Problem



## arne2 (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich glaube, ich habe irgendwie etwas zum Thema Subnetzmakse und Routing nicht richtig verstanden.

  Ich möchte mir gerne eine Software Firewall anschaffen, und habe mich für 
  die Firewall von Astaro (Security Linux V5) entschieden.

  Unabhängig von der Firewall, um die es mir hier gar nicht geht, habe ich folgende Netzkonfiguration:

  T-DSL Dose
  Hardware Firewall 192.168.1.200/255.255.255.0 angeschlossen an
  1. Nic in der Software Firewall 192.168.1.11/255.255.255.0
  2. Nic in der Software Firewall zum internen Netz 192.168.0.10/255.255.255.0
  Switch
  Rechner im intenen Lan 192.168.0.x/255.255.255.0
  Gateway innerhalb dieses Netztes: 192.168.0.10

  Gateways:
  Mein zweites Netz besteht also aus Hardware Firewall und der 1.Nic in der Software Firewall.
  Der 1.Nic der Software Firewall hat einen 192.168.1.200 Gateway Eintrag.
  Auf der Hardware Firewall ist kein Gateway eingetragen.

  Und nun zu meinem Problem *Ächz*:

  Pinge ich von einer Arbeitsstation mit einer IP Adresse von 192.168.0.x die rechner an, komme ich an alle IP Adressen, innerhalb dieses Netztes.

  Pinge ich jedoch einen Rechner vom zweiten Netz (192.168.1.x) an kommt kein Ping zustande ?

  Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?
  PS:
  Ist in diesem Zusammenhang der DNS Server der auf 192.168.0.1 läuft auch wichtig ?


----------



## TeCe (13. Juni 2005)

mmmh...äääh...
hoffe du erwartest noch eine Antwort.
Das ganze hört sich etwas sehr aufgeblasen für einen privaten Internetzugang an.

Wieso arbeitest du mit 2 IP-Bereichen?
Wenn du das ganze unbedingt auftrennen willst, versuch's doch lieber mit Subnetting.
Der DNS ist nur nötig wenn du die Rechner per Hostname anpingen willst. Das Problem liegt wohl eher an den Routing-Tabellen/Firewall-Rules deiner Gateways.

Vielleicht mußt du's doch noch etwas genauer erklären!?


----------



## McVader83 (15. Juni 2005)

Wenn du eine Hardware Firewall hast, wozu brauchst du die Softwarefirewall? Die einzige Softwarefirewall die vernünftig funktioniert ist iptables unter Linux...


----------



## Sinac (15. Juni 2005)

McVader83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Hardware Firewall hast, wozu brauchst du die Softwarefirewall? Die einzige Softwarefirewall die vernünftig funktioniert ist iptables unter Linux...


Richtig =)

Ansonsten finde ich das auch alles etwas strange, willst du dir ne DMZ aufbauen oder wareum 100 Firewalls und 50 IP Bereiche?


----------



## amw (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann fehlt dir auf der Hardware-FW ein Route in dein 192.168.0.0-Netz. Der Ping kommt zwar bis zur FW an, allerdings kennt die FW nicht den Weg wieder zurück. 

Viel Erfolg und Gruß
AMW


----------

